# HBSP jetty



## sharkdrake (Jul 19, 2017)

What tires and size would be recommend to ride a bike to the jetty? I see people riding bikes up there when I’m walking and Riding would save time but don’t want to bring my bike next time if I don’t have the correct tires to make the ride worth it without pushing the entire way.
Thanks


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

I don't have a suggestion on size, but I do on timing. Come and go in the lower half of the tides when there's hardpack sand to ride on. I follow the same rule when dragging my cart.


----------

